# Boer prospects



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

These are the 4 we're raising this year. Daughter will only be keeping 2 to show for 4-H. The top 2 will be 3 weeks & the bottom 2 will be 2 weeks on Sunday. Excited to watch them grow & excited to learn along the way. We are just starting out so all comments (negative & positive) are welcome as long as they're constructive. Top left & bottom right are bucklings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really cute!


----------



## Clover2014 (Apr 6, 2015)

I personally like the lengh of side of the top and bottom right kids. If you could get rear pictures that would also be something for people to look at and give you feedback on. The other two are just a little shorter than the others, but that could change as they grow. It also seems that the bottom right kid has a nice shapely loin, but that is something you would really have to feel for.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Clover2014, I have rear & front pics of all but the red guy! I must have thought I took them & didn't! I'll post tonight/tomorrow. I really appreciate your input. I have to be honest, I thought top left was the best we had when watching them around the pen, but once we took pictures his sister & the little red really stood out to me too! My daughter plans to take monthly pictures for her 4-H scrapbook/record book so we'll continue to update. I think it's an interesting plan!


----------



## Clover2014 (Apr 6, 2015)

meganmts said:


> Clover2014, I have rear & front pics of all but the red guy! I must have thought I took them & didn't! I'll post tonight/tomorrow. I really appreciate your input. I have to be honest, I thought top left was the best we had when watching them around the pen, but once we took pictures his sister & the little red really stood out to me too! My daughter plans to take monthly pictures for her 4-H scrapbook/record book so we'll continue to update. I think it's an interesting plan!


Monthly pictures are a great idea that way you can really see how they change from month to month. I would love to see the rear and front pics of them when you get the chance.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Ok. Here they are all together! We will sell the 2 that jayda doesn't show, will have to decide which 2 before weaning!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

i'm liking the loud spotted one on bottom, I dont show or know that much about confirmation, but he looks to have the straightest legs.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Hard to tell this young they are going to change so much


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I usually wait until they are 1 month old before evaluating kids.

But for some reason the pictures are not loading for me.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

We knew we were jumping the gun, just doing some photo journaling too. It'll be fun to watch my daughters learn how much they change and how the ones they pick out at birth may or may not be the ones they pick out at weaning! 

I'm not sure why they wouldn't be loading for you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pics finally loaded up for me. 

I so far like the 2 on the top right, could be they are standing better.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

upper right kid seems to be longer deeper in the barrel wider in the loins and in the shoulders and hips in short he looks like a brick. 
it would be better if all four kids would be in the same photo


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful kids, and I am sure it will be a tough decision. I agree, it's hard to know at that age how they will grow. We've had some that I was like 'meh it's okay' at that age, then they hit a growth spurt and take off. It's great that you are taking these pictures and can compare as they grow and decide. 

I did want to say for wether/commercial doe type projects at least from the shows in our area that I have attended. Loud colored goats don't always do very well here, I think sometimes the color throws the judges off or something because 9 times out of 10 it will be a traditional color or plain red that places at the top of the class. I know color shouldn't matter, but IMO it definitely can. Just wanted to through that out there, others can give opinions on this as well. 

I am no great judge at wethers, but I have to say I do like the ones on the right more for wethers than the other 2. But I do love that top left and will be fun to see how that one grows out. If the bottom left is a doe, could she be shown as commercial doe, or kept for breeding? Very pretty.


----------



## Clover2014 (Apr 6, 2015)

I havent been on in a while, but from seeing the front and rear pictures I still stand my my thoughts. I still like the top and bottom right kids for show. However, they denfinatley can change as they grow up.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Hoping to get updated pictures this week. We have 2 that will be 5 weeks, 2 that will be 6 weeks. They can all be registered 75%. I just can't believe how fast they grow!! 

We will be keeping 1 doeling back to breed eventually. We are hoping to raise locally competitive 4-H projects with some flash! I've talked to a lot of people who agree with what you've been finding Hoosier Shadow, color doesn't tend to win in the market ring. It's what the kids want though, and if they love their project I think even dead last is something they'll have fun with & be proud of! And in a couple years they may decide to go more traditional. We'll see!


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Everyone's over a month old & FULL of themselves! The 2 on left are bucks, 2 on right are does. I think my favorites are the 2 does. For market or breeding classes both. I really like the little white one. Would love input!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The white/dapple doe is nice but has weak pasterns.

The first Doe is strong on her pasterns but drops in the tailhead.

The brown buckling is a bit better than the dapple buckling. The brown buckling has stronger pasterns.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I love the dappled buck!!!


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> The white/dapple doe is nice but has weak pasterns.
> 
> The first Doe is strong on her pasterns but drops in the tailhead.
> 
> The brown buckling is a bit better than the dapple buckling. The brown buckling has stronger pasterns.


Could you provide more insight as to what you see with the pasterns? Would you rate the pasterns as priority over the tailhead & length? Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pasterns and tailhead can both be bad depending.

Weak pasterns are bad because, if they have that when they are young, when they get older, they may become lame and weaker there causing issues with walking.

A tailhead drop can cause kidding issues, depending on the drop.

It is kinda a give and take thing, the tailhead may be less of the two evils.

But is possible to correct in the offspring with a proper match up when breeding.


----------

